

Tell HN: Dropbox just wiped out several hours of work - jawngee

Just a heads up, not sure if this is happening to other people, but Dropbox just wiped out several hours of work.<p>I use dropbox to keep my main development machine and my laptop in sync so I can move between the two seamlessly.  For some reason, though, it decided the stuff I was working on was older than the stuff on Dropbox and overwrote everything.<p>I do use git, but not in time this time apparently.<p>FML.
======
trun
Check the previous versions for each of those files. Dropbox has always been
good to me with conflicting versions of files, and at the very least I've
always been able to revert back to older versions.

------
aarongough
You say you're using Git, but how is it that you had several hours worth of
work that was not committed to a remote repo? Does your workflow usually have
such large gaps between commits/pushes?

~~~
jawngee
When I'm doing a sizable refactoring, then yes. I typically don't commit until
I get a clean compile.

~~~
aarongough
Ah gotcha, that's fair enough. I must admit I do partial commits (which can be
a little messy) simply because I'm worried about exactly what happened to
you...

